# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [Traduction en franais chanson] Hans Zimmer "Now We Are Free"

## Interruption13h

Salut !
Ben voila, vous l'aurez connu, la chanson qui a boulvers pas mal de gens, celle du merveilleux film *Gladiateur*; Sauf que je n'ai pas compri un mot de ce que a chante  ::lol:: .
Les paroles :


```

```

  ::lol:: 

Si quelqu'un connais o se trouve la traduction de cette chanson me fairai bien plaisir !

Merci d'avance.

----------


## r0d

Mais qu'est-ce donc comme langage??  ::koi:: 
Si c'est Lisa Gerrard qui a crit les paroles, alors j'ai ma petite ide... c'est du "yahourt". Elle faisait a souvent avec Dead Can Dance. C'est juste des sons, mais a ne veut rien dire. Un peu comme le chanteur de Korn sur la 1ere chanson de "Life Is Peachy".

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Voici la traduction la plus approchante :

"Toi occidental qui
ne comprend rien
a ce que je diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis

sache que je te mprise
tu crois que ceci est
de l'amouuuuuuuuuuuur

mais il n'en est rien.
bon j'irais bien me
faire un steak moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
"

----------


## flo_flo

> Voici la traduction la plus approchante :
> 
> bon j'irais bien me
> faire un steak moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> "


Avec le message post  11h46, on te grille direct xD (toi, pas le steak, moi je les prfre saignants)

----------


## Yazoo70

ca ne peut mme pas tre un language, il y a beaucoup trop de petits mots  2 lettres...
ca fait quoi si tu compiles??? ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

Anol shalom ... flavum ... Nom de leesh ... pesh a lay ... Lof flesh lay ...

a mon avis, ils ont du prendre des mots par-ci par-la dans plusieurs langues et les melanger pour que ca sonne bien mais ca ne veut absolument rien dire

----------


## Interruption13h

Et pourtant, a a l'air de bien parler, ch pas, par exemple :
"Shalom" a me rappel bien le "Shalam" des juifs, ou "Salam" des mesulmans, qui veut dire paix,ou mme salut...

Mais bon !

----------


## Erwy

::google2::  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Jdstroy




> Taken from an interview with Lisa Gerrard about the song: 
> ...The rest of the vocals, sung with sounds rather than in a conventional language, are an example of melismatic singing. "It's a language invented within the music, inherently, and the words mean more than I can say in English", she says. "The way I sing is not new; it's been around since the beginning of time, and it's something all children are born with. It's not unique to me, but for some reason I never lost the ability".


>> "yahourt"!

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

La question au final est de savoir si quand on parle en "yahourt", on veut quand mme faire passer un message ou non...  ::):

----------


## Xtof68

> La question au final est de savoir si quand on parle en "yahourt", on veut quand mme faire passer un message ou non...



oui : le message = "le bifidus actif est bon pour tes intestins"

----------


## Interruption13h

a veut strictement rien dire  ::lol:: 
Et dire que le mec a pens comme moi :


```

```

Bon  ::roll:: , merci

----------

